# Congrats to Wendy on her AOS Award!



## silence882 (Jun 11, 2006)

While reading through the new Awards Quarterly, I noticed that Wendy's Michael Koopowitz 'Fergus' HCC/AOS is now official!

Congrats!

--Stephen


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Allright Wendy! 
That's one of yours I really want! (yours, not just an MK!)


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey :clap: congrats :clap: Wendy!!!!


----------



## bench72 (Jun 11, 2006)

Congratulations Wendy! Great growing!


----------



## bwester (Jun 11, 2006)

Congrats!!! thats quite an achievement.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Jun 11, 2006)

Congratulations Wendy! Another feather in your cap


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, congrats to Wendy! Now you get to pay some money to the AOS.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow, this is unexpected...thank you! Here is a picture.

Paph Michael Koopowitz 'Fergus' HCC/AOS. It was a first bloom seedling as well.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 12, 2006)

That is beautiful, congratulations :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats Wendy,nice growing plant.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2006)

Very good Wendy.

Congratulations. How many years have you been growing this plant?


----------



## Wendy (Jun 12, 2006)

Hmmm...let's see. I got it as a big seedling so it must be over two years now....maybe even three. I got it in a trade it for a division of my Paph Tuxedo Junction. Interesting fact....the Tuxedo Junction was awarded an HCC last fall as well.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 13, 2006)

spectacular!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations, Wendy!

That flower deserves it and more!

thanks


----------



## Billie (Jun 17, 2006)

*congratulation what a nice seedling*

Well done great growing 
:clap: :clap: :clap: 
(like these little dovi dadas )
billie


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2006)

*She did it again!!*

:clap: :clap: Wendy had her tigrinum awarded today!! :clap: :clap: 

Well done, yet again! You are on quite a roll, Ms. Wendy!


----------

